# Dodo Juice June Offer - Your feedback needed!



## Clean and Shiny

Hey Guys, 

We're just finalising an offer for June for Dodo Juice and I need your advice. 

Normally we would do a 10% or 15% discount but some of the guys here think we should offer a money amount instead ie. Orders over X get £10 off Orders over Y get £20 off 

So my question is which one is more appealing to you? A percentage? Or an amount? 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## LewisChadwick7

% is better just incase you haven't got X or Y to spend


----------



## macca666

I agree percentage better as generally it works out a better discount and no limitations of a minimum spend.

Unless of course the offer is to spend £20 and get £10 off in which case I'll take it :lol:


----------



## camerashy

% off or 3 for 2


----------



## Demetrios72

Free delivery is also appealing :thumb:


----------



## goneawol

Percentage. My spend always seem to end up just below X or Y.


----------



## R0B

Depends on the minimum spends to qualify for the money off 

Maccas idea is good spend 20 get 10 off :lol:


----------



## MEH4N

Percentage is usually better i find.


----------



## Scrim-1-

£10 of a £15 spend sounds good.

No honestly I think a percentage sounds better along with free delivery.


----------

